# amd sempron 2800+



## iasha (Dec 12, 2008)

hi all,

i have aquired a desktop pc with a Asus MV2-TVM Micro ATx mb with a Sempron 2800+ chip.

Question, I like the mb, it has some good features so wish to keep this. 

Can the chip be over clocked, do i sell the chip on fleebay for a quid LOL and buy a new one? if so what is a good chip? If the chip can be oc how much faster, staying in safe limits will it be?

the mb only has 512mb memory, i know this will have to change, by how much to take advantage of the oc chip.

how do i oc ??????

cheers


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you can change the FSB in the BIOS then yes you can overclock.

read the thread called if you are new to overclocking read here for startes. It includes a guid of what to do,


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

This is probably the link gbl was pointing to 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

